# Solved: Pinging https??? is this possible. General Neworking Question?



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

is it possible to ping an https port, using the ping command.

typical ssl port 443.

it always seems to never find the host. And Im just wondering the technical reason why.

thanks!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You would need to use a Port Scanner. I recommend using SuperScan from Foundstone.


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks,

Ill check it out. For now Ill just assume secure connections are configured not to reply to normal echo requests.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Sounds like you're looking for telnet instead of ping.


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Actually, Im in the process of figuring out HTTP over SSL, and how I can troubleshoot such connectivity.

Im realizing now that server side ip addresses are simply just bound to a designated port, and a common one for ssl (https) is 443.... so all i have to do is resolve a host name to an ip address and wowza.

I also found out netstat -n works nicely for that.


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

The only thing I use telnet for is my free shell account at www.freeshell.org.. its pretty cool. Send em a buck or two and your in!!! Other that that, Ive never used it for configuration of local and remote devices etc... But I'd sure like to figure it out.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

tjamnz said:


> The only thing I use telnet for is my free shell account at www.freeshell.org.. its pretty cool. Send em a buck or two and your in!!! Other that that, Ive never used it for configuration of local and remote devices etc... But I'd sure like to figure it out.


Ummm, why aren't you using an SSH client?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi tjamnz,

Like the Squashman says - you should be using something more secure than Telnet - i.e. never, ever use Telnet again. Try something like: * PuTTY - free Telnet/SSH Client
http://www.putty.nl/download.html
which will keep you secure!

-- Tom


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Squashman said:


> Ummm, why aren't you using an SSH client?


Good question... Im still trying to figure out how to use and/or inmplement the use of a ssh client for my shell account. (Even though Ive covered this material somewhat, Im still feeling a bit nubed here)


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks, Ill check out putty. Hopefully ...it comes with good documentation.

(telnet will be officially banned! lol)

_-so much to learn, so little time_

peace!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

It certainly isn't rocket science using Putty. put the address in and hit enter.

They actually want you to use this address to connect now because it does a round robin.

tty.freeshell.org


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

true.

I guess Im just wanting to understand all of the background processes/protocol(s) etc... down to the each layers individual responsibilities

If have any "putty" questions.. Ill be sure to give you a shout. thanks.


----------

